# Anyone fished Broughton Creek @ Berry NSW



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi guys,
I was thinking of a paddle and fish in Broughton Creek. It's a feeder creek to the Shoalhaven system. I believe there is a boat ramp at the Berry end on Wharf rd and was wondering if anyone had been there or has any details on where to launch.
I believe that Bream & Flathead are the target species and any ideas on lures especially poppers would be appreciated.

Thanks
Wayne


----------



## grimo82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey mate,

I fished it about two weeks ago (put in at the berry ramp) and headed up stream. Tried some poppers early on with no sucess. Headed up further and switched to plastics and SX40. Ended up with 1 flathead and 4 bream, all under size.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Looking forward to giving it a go Sunday morning.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey jeffo, i fished it last sunday. I really wanted to test my poppers out, after an hour iwas ready to pack up.i decided to throw an sx40 out and ended up with 10 + bream and 3 bass. It was a great session anf i will probably try again next sunday if the fishing gods approve.


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Rebel,
Which sx40 did you use?
Jeffo & Grimo had success today with a 305 and I got nothing because I didn't have an sx40. (The lack of fishing skills may have also contributed)
But I've gotta get some of these sx40's.

Wayne


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

could be a 407??? threw away the box and the lure has since been chewed a little. is a natural colour green on top and white\silver on the bottom. my mate and i are thinking about going this sundayif you are keen to try again? i cant commit til later this week


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Rebel,
Thanks for that mate. I'm placing an order in the next couple of days from Motackle and want to make sure I get the ones that get the fish.
Sorry can't make it Sunday but a mate & I are going on Monday so leave a few for us.

Wayne


----------

